# PX4 SC vs S&W M&Pc?



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I am looking at purchasing a new CCW.

I have been quoted a PX4 sc with three magazines for 459.99 and quoted a S&W M&Pc for 429.99 (499.99 with trijicons) 

I know that either decision will be a good purchase. 

The m&p fits well in my hand, and I like the trigger much better. My only complaint is that the magazine release is a little on the tight side. Also it is striker fired.

The px4sa is a sa/da w/safety, I have heard that the safety sticks out a little to far, and it is a little chunkier.

Anyone have any advice?

Thanks!

Jake


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My vote is for the M&Pc.

These are two completely different guns. For self-defense firearms, I personally prefer to not have an external safety. I haven't held a PX4sc but it definitely looks clunky. There's a member on here that has one. Do a search and you'll probably find the thread with a picture in it. Try to rent and shoot them both if you can.

Also, the market for accessories (holsters, mags, etc.) is _much_ larger for the M&P.

-Jeff-


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> These are two completely different guns. For self-defense firearms, I personally prefer to not have an external safety.


Being a squid :smt1099 I am more versed in carrying with an external safety, I understand your reasoning for not wanting one though.

I guess I will take more of these questions over to the beretta forum.....

thanks for the input!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Both are obviously carry guns???

I'd choose the M&P for a number of reasons:
1. The M&P is slimmer/smoother, with fewer external controls.
2. The M&P has a MUCH lower bore axis, and therefore less flip for a short gun.
3. I think the M&P is lighter, but I'd have to check.
4. Accessories are more availible for the M&P now.
5. I would not carry the Storm cocked and locked, and I hate DA/SA transitions.

My thoughts.

JeffWard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> 5. I would not carry the Storm cocked and locked, and I hate DA/SA transitions.
> 
> My thoughts.
> 
> JeffWard


Doesn't it have a slide mounted saftey? If so, U can't do cocked and locked on the storm.

I carry my new USPc cocked and locked - but its much bigger than either of those 2.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Jake,

I just bought a Beretta PX4 Subcompact last week for concealment and I love it! I did have a little problem finding the right holster for it but I did find it. A Blackhawk 420208BK with extra mag holder. The gun fires great and has no more recoil than a stubby .38. Just my two cents as a "newbie". Good Luck!

PX4 Storm Subcompact 9MM
Colt Combat Commander .45


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Ricardokid said:


> Jake,
> 
> I just bought a Beretta PX4 Subcompact last week for concealment and I love it! I did have a little problem finding the right holster for it but I did find it. A Blackhawk 420208BK with extra mag holder. The gun fires great and has no more recoil than a stubby .38. Just my two cents as a "newbie". Good Luck!
> 
> ...


Hey, you stole my thunder!!!!

I have pics of this holster on this site under Beretta heading. It is a fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone on the Beretta site sent their slide off to be NP3'd and have nightsights installed. He just posted pic. Sweet.

I think it's smaller than some of the other subcompacts - at least it looks like it is.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Buck,

It's only because of you that I have this great holster! I read your post the first day I joined. Thanks! I love this combo!!:mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Glad I could be of assistance.:smt033


----------

